# Pagan Gold vs Spanish Gold



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

What's up- I need some help, I've decided to spray my motorcycle a kandy gold with some gold leafing- but I am stuck between hok pagan gold and hok spanish gold over a silver base.... Do you have pictures of both? 

I would like to see pics of pagan gold over a silver base and spanish gold over a silver base to compare the two... thanks!

It will be going on my Roadstar-


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

I would go with the pagan gold .


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Pagan gold :thumbsup:


----------



## TheCoatingStore (Mar 7, 2014)

Urethane candy or candy basecoat?









Candy Base:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Pagan gold over silver base. I sprayed this a few weeks ago


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

Check out Kandynchrome thread he got pics of a 62 with both over silver base. Spanish gold is more orange.


----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys, I'm an amateur with this paint stuff. All I know, Is I want the color to end up like this:

Then hopefully the gold leafing or silver leafing will look good with some pinstriping...


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

I could be wrong but that looks like a gold base under all the o so nice candy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

This car here looks like a silver base


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

I got a couple of things I'm working on right now one has both colors over a silver base and other has pagan gold






that's pagan And this pic shows spanish gold


----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! This is what I plan on purchasing if you guys think it will achieve a color similar to the impala I posted above... (I know its hard to tell on pictures, but I want a really aztec looking gold)

Primer
1 Qt HOK Pagan Gold
1 Qt Gold Base Coat
1 Qt Clear Coat
KU100 Catalyst
Cosmic Reducer

Should be all I need? Thanks for all the help! I'll leave the goldleaf and pinstriping up to the guy doing it. (Ricos Pinstriping in Merced, Ca)


----------



## TheCoatingStore (Mar 7, 2014)

Should be enough paint. No primer or sealer?


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

bonediggetie said:


> This car here looks like a silver base
> View attachment 1195394


Nice


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

adamp said:


> Thanks guys! This is what I plan on purchasing if you guys think it will achieve a color similar to the impala I posted above... (I know its hard to tell on pictures, but I want a really aztec looking gold)
> 
> Primer
> 1 Qt HOK Pagan Gold
> ...


Get medium or fast reducer.


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

I think your better off with Spanish gold if you want that aztec gold color. Useing gold or silver base. Here's another pic both over silver


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Found this in a lowrider tonight its pagan gold


----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, finally pulled the trigger.

Purchased the HOK Pagan Gold and HOK Solar Gold Base as well as the catalyst, reducer and activator. Pick it up monday from Dans Distributing in Sonora.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

